# im doing this cartoons



## asher (May 3, 2007)

sorry if they´re not translated very well ... the original cartoon language
its spanish. 

hope you like them.

this is my website

YA TE DIGO WEBSITEwww.yatedigo-.blogspot.com


----------



## iza (May 3, 2007)

looks really good... what do you use? anyways, if you need help translating into english, i can help... hablo espanol


----------



## Mehdi (May 3, 2007)

hey nice comics man for real.


----------



## asher (May 3, 2007)

im using paper... a extra fine permanent marker
an scanner , some photoshop and illustrator cs3.

thanks... guys i did learn english but that was a long 
time ago... the only time i practice its reading your
forums .


----------



## Harsky (May 3, 2007)

One thing that kinda narks me a little is that in the last comic, it's like he's using a GC controller.

It will be hard for you to shake off the whole, "OMG, IT'S NOT AS GOOD AS PENNY ARCADE OR CAD" so I wish you good luck


----------



## asher (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 3 2007 said:


> One thing that kinda narks me a little is that in the last comic, it's like he's using a GC controller.
> 
> It will be hard for you to shake off the whole, "OMG, IT'S NOT AS GOOD AS PENNY ARCADE OR CAD" so I wish you good luck



hahaha its a sixaxis but now that i look well looks more like a gamecube controller

and... we dont have penny arcade in spanish here in mexico...


----------



## asher (May 4, 2007)

HERE`S ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Mehdi (May 4, 2007)

lol man start your webcomic site.


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2007)

awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can go very far IMO! 
good luck!

you've seen it on GBAtemp first!


----------



## lagman (May 4, 2007)

You´re talented boy. I recommend you to do something by yourself -that will give you experience- before you contact the EGM people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck.


----------



## asher (May 4, 2007)

thanks for the support guys!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 4, 2007)

It's very funny, but you should get a translator, because there are some grammar mistakes. That last one is hilarious though, and so true.


----------



## rest0re (May 4, 2007)

Good art, but damn i hate penny's arcade and pvp so much... But good art and that is plus in my book


----------



## asher (May 4, 2007)

HERE`S ANOTHER ONE...

tomorrow its my birthday so i wont post any
until monday... hope to see you on
www.yatedigo-.blogspot.com


----------



## Mehdi (May 4, 2007)

I love them man start your own webcomic. Oh and btw I seriously would consider changing the characters from humans to some kind of animal like vgcats. Too many webcomics with humans out there already. But honestly your comics are very good.


----------



## iza (May 4, 2007)

i'm loving it.... if you ever need help translating let me know... my Castellano
is kinda bad though....


----------



## Bridgy84 (May 4, 2007)

Keep it up man!!  Its good stuff.


----------



## rest0re (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ May 4 2007 said:


> I love them man start your own webcomic. Oh and btw I seriously would consider changing the characters from humans to some kind of animal like vgcats. Too many webcomics with humans out there already. But honestly your comics are very good.


well, why copy vgkats.. think something totally new. like maybe making playing bacteria or something


----------



## Psyfira (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ May 4 2007 said:


> I love them man start your own webcomic. Oh and btw I seriously would consider changing the characters from humans to some kind of animal like vgcats. Too many webcomics with humans out there already. But honestly your comics are very good.


No, put animals where animals belong. If they are in the equation to start with then fine, but swap to animals now and everyone will compare it to VGCats.

Mehdi: There's plenty of animal comics out there, you just have to have the stomach to dig through the lists because directories of anthro comics tend to contain comics with questionable content as well as decent ones.


----------



## asher (May 10, 2007)

here´s another...

very short


----------

